# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Me Mesoni Mua Te Gatuaj Orizin

## hof

Une nuk di si ta gatuaj orizin. Ose behet shume i qullet ose shume i forte. Nganjehere behet nga jashte i qullet e nga brenda i forte. Po ne resorante e bejne shume mire. Me jepni udhezime te detajuara si ta gatuaj, kuptohet me masa te caktuara dhe temperature, kohe. Po qe se ndjek udhezimet e juaja dhe nuk del i mire do ju mbaje pergjegjes!

----------


## symphony

Uji dhe orizi, masa dy me një që domethënë, 100gr oriz i do 2 dl uj.
Unë përshembull matjen e bëj me filxhanë të kafesë, një filxhan oriz, dy filxhanë uj, është më praktike lol

Tani marrim orizin e shpëlajmë dhe e fut në një enë me pak gjalp të skuqur, e përziejmë në temp mesatare max dy minuta. Në enën tjetër fusim ujin dhe pak kripë, e lëmë në temp të lartë derisa uji fillon të vlojë.
Pasi uji vlon më parë ulim temp gati në fund ndërkohë hedhim orizin në enën me uj, i vëmë kapakun (është me rëndësi)
Kohëzgjatja e zierjes 20 min ose varet në bazë të llojit të orizit(18-20min)

Të bëftë mirë. Na trego rezultatin pasi ta gatuash  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## teta

simphony po e provoi edhe une
asnjehre nuk ja qelloi kete masen e ujit,
po me doli mire do te te falenderoi publikisht edhe njehere

----------


## symphony

Teta, shpresoj të të dalë i mirë jo për faktin që pres falënderimin :d por thjesht do ndihesha tejet e lumtur nëse ndihma ime sadopak t'ju hyjë në punë.

----------


## Prudence

2 uje e 1 oriz.respekto fix masen, dhe pasi zjen uji dhe ti ke hedh orizin, vendosi kapakun dhe ul temperaturen.lere fix 20 min.

me thuaj si te doli  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## loneeagle

> Une nuk di si ta gatuaj orizin. Ose behet shume i qullet ose shume i forte. Nganjehere behet nga jashte i qullet e nga brenda i forte. Po ne resorante e bejne shume mire. Me jepni udhezime te detajuara si ta gatuaj, kuptohet me masa te caktuara dhe temperature, kohe. Po qe se ndjek udhezimet e juaja dhe nuk del i mire do ju mbaje pergjegjes!


Paska edhe nje tjeter si mua, nuk jam vetem:P

----------


## loneeagle

> Uji dhe orizi, masa dy me një që domethënë, 100gr oriz i do 2 dl uj.
> Unë përshembull matjen e bëj me filxhanë të kafesë, një filxhan oriz, dy filxhanë uj, është më praktike lol
> 
> Tani marrim orizin e shpëlajmë dhe e fut në një enë me pak gjalp të skuqur, e përziejmë në temp mesatare max dy minuta. Në enën tjetër fusim ujin dhe pak kripë, e lëmë në temp të lartë derisa uji fillon të vlojë.
> Pasi uji vlon më parë ulim temp gati në fund ndërkohë hedhim orizin në enën me uj, i vëmë kapakun (është me rëndësi)
> Kohëzgjatja e zierjes 20 min ose varet në bazë të llojit të orizit(18-20min)
> 
> Të bëftë mirë. Na trego rezultatin pasi ta gatuash


Cfare temp. rekomandon. Une i bej te gjitha ato qe ke permendur me siper, me duket se problemi qendron tek temp. sepse kur e le pak me te larte thahet shpejt uje edhe orizi ngelet i forte. Kur e ul ngelet shume uje edhe orizi behet teper i bute ngjitet. Ka disa qe iu ndahet kokrra edhe ne zierje eshte tamam, as i forte as i qullet si oat meal (si me behet mua ndonjeher lol).

----------


## mia@

Une e bej pa mase, me sy. Nuk para i ndjek shume masat. E kam kete difekt. Rendesi ka qe del ashtu sic e duan femijet dhe burri.  :perqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

sa u gezua minatori,...lol

te lumte mia, 10

 :perqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Ty xhuje si te pelqen pilafi, lol

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

rizzotto me fruta deti,...

ose

oriz ushtrie,...lol

----------


## drague

> Une nuk di si ta gatuaj orizin. Ose behet shume i qullet ose shume i forte. Nganjehere behet nga jashte i qullet e nga brenda i forte. Po ne resorante e bejne shume mire. Me jepni udhezime te detajuara si ta gatuaj, kuptohet me masa te caktuara dhe temperature, kohe. Po qe se ndjek udhezimet e juaja dhe nuk del i mire do ju mbaje pergjegjes!


ka oriz per pilaf ka dhe per syltjash.

oriz veni ,ose kinez

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ka oriz edhe per hello kittyn,...plako,...lol

kur kam shku per here te pare ne itali, pashe me nji supermarkate nji oriz 5 kilsh sh te lire. dhe pyea nji taljon si ka mundesi ka q i lire?

o per moca, tha, per moca....lol

----------


## drague

pse ka moca kineze? se qent e dime se i grine

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

moca kineze, jo

po mica shkodre po mor ta marsha,...lol

----------


## pranvera bica

Pilafi behet keshtu ... degjoni teten se eshte specialiteti im i preferuar!  Ka oriz qe e do masen nje me dy dhe ka oriz nje me nje e gjysem...Merni dy ose tre masa oriz dhe skuqeni mire ne gjalpe fshati, ujin e matur me po ate mase te orizit 3 here 2 masa uje , pra 6 masa uje i valojme qe me pare dhe po te doni nqse ujin e kini thjesht  uje jo leng pule apo leng mishi mund t'i shtoni supjere pule ose mish vici ( vegeta) pasi orizi gjate skuqjes arrin te lehtesohet , hidhini lengun e nxehte dhe mbulojeni me kapak duke e trazuar ne fillim mire qe te behet masa e njetrajteshme!Lereni 15 minuta dhe uleni ose fikeni korentin dhe siper kapakut hidhni nje picete te paster duke e mbuluar mire tenxheren...mos e nisni asnjehere te nxehte pasi nuk arrin fazen e shkriftimit...ju befte mire ...
Kush ka qef per pilaf  Persian ia jap edhe nje recete te tille se behet shume i mire dhe i shijshem...teta!

----------


## cool_shqype

> Pilafi behet keshtu ... degjoni teten se eshte specialiteti im i preferuar!  Ka oriz qe e do masen nje me dy dhe ka oriz nje me nje e gjysem...Merni dy ose tre masa oriz dhe skuqeni mire ne gjalpe fshati, ujin e matur me po ate mase te orizit 3 here 2 masa uje , pra 6 masa uje i valojme qe me pare dhe po te doni nqse ujin e kini thjesht  uje jo leng pule apo leng mishi mund t'i shtoni supjere pule ose mish vici ( vegeta) pasi orizi gjate skuqjes arrin te lehtesohet , hidhini lengun e nxehte dhe mbulojeni me kapak duke e trazuar ne fillim mire qe te behet masa e njetrajteshme!Lereni 15 minuta dhe uleni ose fikeni korentin dhe siper kapakut hidhni nje picete te paster duke e mbuluar mire tenxheren...mos e nisni asnjehere te nxehte pasi nuk arrin fazen e shkriftimit...ju befte mire ...
> Kush ka qef per pilaf  Persian ia jap edhe nje recete te tille se behet shume i mire dhe i shijshem...teta!


E ke qa receten pergezime.......1 pietje.........Po icik grosh persiper pilafit a lejohet ????

----------


## pranvera bica

> E ke qa receten pergezime.......1 pietje.........Po icik grosh persiper pilafit a lejohet ????


Po si joooo he sa i mire e behet me fasulka siper haha edhe me kos shkon !Respekte!

----------


## hof

Falemnderit shume symphony, Prudence, dhe pranvera bica  :buzeqeshje:  Neser do e provoje me oriz kaf (brown rice). Pranvera mundet te na e japesh edhe ate per pilaf Persian (Basmati apo jo?) se edhe ai i mire behet. 
Sot me beri mami pilaf por ajo e ben me oriz qe eshte ca i zjere perpara dhe e ben me tenxhere presjoni. Nuk eshte keq, por ka shume me mire  :ngerdheshje: 

Nuk e di ne e keni provuar por soy sauce (salce soja) shkon shume mire me orizin. Une preferoj ato qe jane me pak kripe dhe jo me shqer si kjo:

http://www.presidentschoice.ca/en_CA...auce13689.html

@ drague,
Une me mire hidhem nga kati i dyte se te ha sultjash! Por jo nga i treti, me mire te ha sultjash se sa te hidhem nga i treti  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## hof

Bera oriz kaf, 1 kup oriz 2 uje, e valuar pastaj 30min me zjarrin me te ulet. Me keq nuk kam ngrene ndonjehere  :ngerdheshje:

----------

